# milk stand dimensions



## ksalvagno

I found someone to make a milk stand but they need the dimensions for a Nigerian Dwarf. What dimensions do I give them for the Nigi's?  Also what would be the size I need for a Nubian in case I decide to get one of those too? Thank goodness I won't be milking till next year but I want to get started on this stuff now. Thanks.


----------



## freemotion

Can't you use a full-size stand for the little ones, just make the stanchion adjustable for their smaller heads?  Maybe have two stools to adjust your height when milking the two different sizes of goats?  Just thinking, no experience here....I only milk my full-size dairy doe, not my pygmies.  But I think my stand would work for both, I'd just want a shorter stool than the bucket I sit on now.


----------



## bheila

I made my stanchion from the directions on www.fiascofarm.com  They have Lamanchas so wouldn't that work for Nubians?  I have Nigerian/Pygmies and MiniNubians and it works great.  I also have a 14" 30lb Pygmy wether that fits in it.  We just ended up make him a stool/platform that was 4" high to stand on.  Good luck!! You'll love having a stanchion and you'll use it for everything.


----------



## Laney

We just built the regular size staunchion for our pygmies and it worked just fine.  The only thing I wish is that it was taller.  I say that because we use it for things other than milking.  

When you want to trim hooves, look at udders, worm, give injections etc you might want them restrained and sometimes reaching down that low while standing is a PITA.  

If you're going to be sitting while milking a regular size will work just fine.  Build it so your comfortable on your choice of seating height wise and then to regular dimensions.  (Unless a dwarf has that much smaller a head than a pygmy?)  

One lesson we also learned, don't build it with a permanently attached feed stand.  The goats just always mess with it, always look for the food etc. Our goats took about a week to break it off.  If you're building your own, build it so that you can get one of those hook on feed buckets to put on and tempt them through with/feed while you milk and remove when you leave.

Laney


----------



## RedStickLA

Are they building you a metal stand or wooden? My husband built me this stand for my Nigerians...

















He took some pictures and the measurements of a regular stand at a goat show and built it.  I don't know if you can tell in the picture but the head stanchion moves up and down so you can change the height and it moves in and out so you can change the width that way you can use it for any size goats.  If this is what you want I will give you the measurements we have. I am pretty sure he still has them somewhere in his shop. Just let me know and I will ask him to find them. 

Mitzi

***Edited to add...I LOVE it! and it works GREAT!


----------



## lupinfarm

Gorgeous milking stand!


----------



## broke down ranch

RedStickLA said:
			
		

> Are they building you a metal stand or wooden? My husband built me this stand for my Nigerians...
> 
> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t128/MMCowart/DSC_0439.jpg
> 
> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t128/MMCowart/DSC_0434.jpg
> 
> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t128/MMCowart/DSC_0401-1.jpg
> 
> He took some pictures and the measurements of a regular stand at a goat show and built it.  I don't know if you can tell in the picture but the head stanchion moves up and down so you can change the height and it moves in and out so you can change the width that way you can use it for any size goats.  If this is what you want I will give you the measurements we have. I am pretty sure he still has them somewhere in his shop. Just let me know and I will ask him to find them.
> 
> Mitzi
> 
> ***Edited to add...I LOVE it! and it works GREAT!


That IS a nice stand. I would love to have the measurements so my DH can build one for me....


----------



## ksalvagno

Thanks for the replies. That goat stand is HEAVEN! If you could get the measurements for that stand, that would be great. Maybe I could find a welder who could make me one. The person that I talked to was going to make a wooden stand but that metal one is sure nice. I REALLY like the idea of the stanchion moving up and down.


----------



## cmjust0

Two stanchions are handy..  I'm about to build us a second before too long.  

I built the wooden stanchion we're using now a few years ago..  I didn't really have dimensions, per se, so I was mostly just wingin' it.  It's too short and way heavy, but it works.  I'm thinking it'll be our meds & working stanchion...worming, shots, hoof trimming, injury evaluation/repair, etc..

The reason I think two would be handy is because, after working the herd yesterday, our stanchion looked like hell..  Plenty of goat blood, more human blood than I've turned loose of in a long time, green Kopertox, hoof shavings, dis-impacted mud and goat shizzle, splatters of B-Complex...  It was looking pretty rough and I thought....now, do we _really_ wanna be collecting milk with that stand come Spring?!?

I think not...


----------



## goat lady

That is a great looking stand.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is definitely something to think about CM. Thanks. So far I have been trimming their toenails on the ground and it is a bit of a pain.


----------



## RedStickLA

Thanks for all the complements on my stand!  I Love it and think my husband did a great jobit makes goat chores so much easier.  

Here are the measurements. My husband put them on the photos of the stand to make it easier. If yall need any more infojust ask! 

I hope this helps! 

Mitzi


----------



## RedStickLA

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Two stanchions are handy..  I'm about to build us a second before too long.
> 
> I built the wooden stanchion we're using now a few years ago..  I didn't really have dimensions, per se, so I was mostly just wingin' it.  It's too short and way heavy, but it works.  I'm thinking it'll be our meds & working stanchion...worming, shots, hoof trimming, injury evaluation/repair, etc..
> 
> The reason I think two would be handy is because, after working the herd yesterday, our stanchion looked like hell..  Plenty of goat blood, more human blood than I've turned loose of in a long time, green Kopertox, hoof shavings, dis-impacted mud and goat shizzle, splatters of B-Complex...  It was looking pretty rough and I thought....now, do we _really_ wanna be collecting milk with that stand come Spring?!?
> 
> I think not...


You need a metal stand!   Cleans right up with water hose, bleach, and scrub brushyour stand is as good as new!  Its quick and very easy to clean up between goats. Easy to move around too!

Mitzi


----------



## cmjust0

A metal stand would be super nice, but it would also require either A) a good bit of money, or B) a bit less money, plus some metalworking tools and talent.  

I don't have any of that.  

What I do have, on the other hand, is a pretty good stash of lumber, plus a whole bunch of woodworking tools and a bit of woodworking talent...


Just like they say, when your only tool is a hammer, every problem starts to look like a nail..


----------



## lilhill

I agree.  A stand like that would be nice, but to actually BUILD one, well, won't happen here.  Just not that talented.  Mine is made out of wood and nails and screws.


----------



## fadetopurple

RedStickLA, that thing is gorgeous... is it powder-coated or painted? (Looks painted, but I can't quite tell.) How long did it take him?


----------



## RedStickLA

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> A metal stand would be super nice, but it would also require either A) a good bit of money, or B) a bit less money, plus some metalworking tools and talent.
> 
> I don't have any of that.
> 
> What I do have, on the other hand, is a pretty good stash of lumber, plus a whole bunch of woodworking tools and a bit of woodworking talent...
> 
> 
> Just like they say, when your only tool is a hammer, every problem starts to look like a nail..


 Gotcha!   Having a welding machine does help.  

The measurements for the milk stand should work for anyone building a metal or wooden stand.  They will give you a general idea so I hope they help. (I know most men never end up building anything exactly like it is...they make their own improvements to suit their needs/wants)

I am blessed that my husband can do both...wood and metal.  He has a stash pile of lumber and metal.  My stand was made 100% from scrap metal that he had laying around, it cost zero $$$s. The only items bought were the feed bowl and wheels. The wheels that are in the picture were borrowed from our chicken plucker, which he also built for me. We now have solid rubber wheels on the milk stand so I will never have to worry about them going flat.

After he finished the milk stand I gave him the instructions on how to make a "kid box"  Poor thing... I always have some project for him to do but at least he does enjoy building things!

Mitzi


----------



## RedStickLA

fadetopurple said:
			
		

> RedStickLA, that thing is gorgeous... is it powder-coated or painted? (Looks painted, but I can't quite tell.) How long did it take him?
> 
> I have the equipment and know-how, but I've never tackled anything even close to that big, so I'm trying to talk myself out of it! I don't even NEED a stanchion, since I'm not milking. But _wow_.


I spray painted it.  It took him about 4 or 5 days to build it...working in the afternoons after "work"  when he had the time.

Let me tell you it makes life so much easier working on the goats trimming hooves ect... believe me it's not just for milking. 

Mitzi


----------



## cmjust0

RedStickLA said:
			
		

> (I know most men never end up building anything exactly like it is...they make their own improvements to suit their needs/wants)


No, that's just what we tell you we did when we screw up the plans.





			
				rsla said:
			
		

> After he finished the milk stand I gave him the instructions on how to make a "kid box"  Poor thing... I always have some project for him to do but at least he does enjoy building things!


Kid box is pretty easy..  I didn't bother with the aluminum collar thingy you can buy from places like Hoegger, but I kinda wish I had..  I just did mine with a plywood "chin ramp" (or whatever you wanna call it ) but that can be a little slick.  Slick isn't good when you're holding an 1100 degree iron in such close proximity to a kid's eyeballs.

We usually put a towel down on the chin thing and kinda press and hold their chin down into the towel for a no-slip grip.  Works pretty good.

At this point, though, just looking at that box gives me the heebs..  Disbudding is, by far, my least favorite goat activity.  I cut the everlovin' crap out of my thumb trimming hooves Sunday -- bled like a stuck hog -- but I'd still 100x rather trim hooves than disbud a goat.

I hate it.  Hate it, hate it, hate it.  I always feel like an evil bass turd after disbudding a goat.


----------



## lilhill

Yeah, I feel rather evil, too, but then I look up and the little buggers are banging their heads under their mom to get a snack.  I'm beginning to wonder just who is hurt worse by disbudding ... me or them.


----------



## broke down ranch

RedStickLA said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the complements on my stand!  I Love it and think my husband did a great jobit makes goat chores so much easier.
> 
> Here are the measurements. My husband put them on the photos of the stand to make it easier. If yall need any more infojust ask!
> 
> I hope this helps!
> 
> Mitzi
> 
> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t128/MMCowart/1.jpg
> 
> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t128/MMCowart/2.jpg
> 
> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t128/MMCowart/3.jpg


For some reason half of the picture is cut off....? For me it is anyway....anyone know how to "fix" it so I can see the whole thing?


Nevermind - I fixed it...


----------



## RedStickLA

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> RedStickLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know most men never end up building anything exactly like it is...they make their own improvements to suit their needs/wants)
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's just what we tell you we did when we screw up the plans.
Click to expand...

That's true but as long as he is making me stuff I am---->  




			
				cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Kid box is pretty easy..  I didn't bother with the aluminum collar thingy you can buy from places like Hoegger, but I kinda wish I had..  I just did mine with a plywood "chin ramp" (or whatever you wanna call it ) but that can be a little slick.  Slick isn't good when you're holding an 1100 degree iron in such close proximity to a kid's eyeballs.
> 
> We usually put a towel down on the chin thing and kinda press and hold their chin down into the towel for a no-slip grip.  Works pretty good.


So if you had to do it over would you order the aluminum collar? Because mine is the "Headpiece with Kid Holding Box Plans" from Hoegger and it is wooden.

Mitzi


----------



## cmjust0

Yep..  I think I'd probably get the collar.  

I can't really _recommend_ the collar, per se, as I don't have one...but after not having one, I'd sure like to have one because it would almost have to be better than not having it, after having not had it for as long as I haven't..


----------



## RedStickLA

Ok Thanks! 
Not sure what I am going to do now  because I "have" the wooden one from Hoegger. I checked and the Aluminum Headpiece is $18.95 sold at Caprine Supply and I would have to "buy" it. :/ I may just have to go with what I have.

 And Sorry Karen...I didnt mean to hijack your thread talking about "Kid Boxes".
Mitzi


----------



## cmjust0

Yeah, it was Caprine Supply that had the aluminum headpiece..  I was thinking Hoegger for some reason.  I thought they were closer to $10 than $20, too...does seem a little steep, now that you mention it.

Anyway, if you find that they're able to squirm their little heads around on the slick wood chin thingy, you might try laying a folded handtowel on it and pressing their chins into that..  It provided us with enough grip to feel way more comfortable disbudding...as comfortable as a person can be as they stick a cherry red iron into a baby goat's head, that is.

I bet one of those foam-rubbery anti-kid net things you put under rugs to keep them from being like banana peels on slick floors...ya know, those things?....would be the shizzle.



What are those called?


----------



## ksalvagno

Not a problem. Didn't even realize I would need one of those too someday. I plan to disbud kids. I'm trying to learn as much as possible and keep my mistakes down when I run across problems.


----------



## crazygoatlady

very nice--both my son and my daughter weld and we got my dad welder.  Hey  look for the metal mobile home steps--I think that is what we are going to use for the bed of the stand--put 2 together, should be easy enough to add the head piece even out of wood.  Am doing some thinking here --as my human kids would say--ooohhh dangerous.


----------



## RedStickLA

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I bet one of those foam-rubbery anti-kid net things you put under rugs to keep them from being like banana peels on slick floors...ya know, those things?....would be the shizzle.
> 
> 
> 
> What are those called?


Rug Pads  

Instead of buying a large rug pad... shelf liner may work. Not the paper kind, the rubber shelf liner like "Contact Brand Grip Liner".  

Mitzi


----------



## freemotion

Could someone post a picture of their homemade box?  Or a link?  I'm not sure I get it.


----------



## lilhill

http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/home.php?cat=92

Here's a link from Hoegger's showing a kid box.  You'll have to scroll down a little more than half way.


----------



## goatsandmore

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Yep..  I think I'd probably get the collar.
> 
> I can't really _recommend_ the collar, per se, as I don't have one...but after not having one, I'd sure like to have one because it would almost have to be better than not having it, after having not had it for as long as I haven't..




Don


----------

